# How I boil Crawfish



## GreatSPECKtations (Apr 2, 2011)

Hope this helps a few of yall out. Enjoy.


----------



## GreatSPECKtations (Apr 2, 2011)

Its a lil lengthy but I believe i left a lot of good info and theory for folks to think about. Thanks for watching yall!!!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

:brew:


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

It's called a southern white river crawfish as opposed to red swamp crawfish. There are many different species. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Correct white river crawfish, head fat will be green instead of yellow. They taste very similar but I prefer regular red swamp crawfish.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

That's basically how I boil too . If you ain't soaking I ain't eating them. I hate fishy crawfish


----------

